

In depth look at the daily deals market in the Baltics - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/10/27/in-depth-analysis-into-the-daily-deals-market-in-the-baltics

======
kaitnieks
Where is the data coming from? I'm a little surprised because I'm from Latvia
and I knew about citylife and perkamkopa but this is the first I hear about
cherry.

~~~
vilpponen
The data is coming from Cherry Media Group, and they've collected it from
publicly available figures.

~~~
kaitnieks
As in, the data that the companies have published in their websites
(calculated from all daily deals, taking in account price, discount and number
of purchasers)?

~~~
vilpponen
Yes, that's correct.

